# Explaining the importance of the flyman



## lptheatrenerd2010 (Dec 8, 2009)

This year my theatre is doing "White Christmas" for our annual musical, we have almost 25 wagons and our 38 line fly system is full. I have one delima, the crew wants to be on shift crew and none on the rail. How would you explain the importance of the Rail Crew?


----------



## Footer (Dec 8, 2009)

Is your lock rail on the deck or is it in the air? Are your ropes old and worn or are they easy on the hands? Is everything in nice clean weight? 

I know when I was teaching the kids used to fight to run the rail. 

If they are scared of heights or you have an unsafe rail, it does not suprise me that no one wants to do it. 

I would take a few people up there/over there and show them whats going on. Show them exactly how and why everything works they way it does. I would suggest using that 200lb kid that does not really fit in with most of the rest of the crew (if you have one). Show him everything. Then, turn it over to him. Make him make sure he knows its his world.


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 8, 2009)

Footer said:


> I would suggest using that 200lb kid that does not really fit in with most of the rest of the crew (if you have one). Show him everything. Then, turn it over to him. Make him make sure he knows its his world.



It really isn't, but this sounds terrible. Just terrible. "Use the outcast fat kid!"


----------



## Footer (Dec 8, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> It really isn't, but this sounds terrible. Just terrible. "Use the outcast fat kid!"



Ever seen a skinny tuba player?

This will kill two birds with one stone, first you will get the kid involved and get him to take ownership of something and you will have someone that can do the job.


----------



## lptheatrenerd2010 (Dec 8, 2009)

Our rail is on deck and I personally weight each one.


----------



## Footer (Dec 8, 2009)

lptheatrenerd2010 said:


> Our rail is on deck and I personally weight each one.



Are people scared of it? Has someone ever gotten hurt running it? Also... what does the deck crew do while they are not shifting scenery?


----------



## philhaney (Dec 8, 2009)

lptheatrenerd2010 said:


> I have one delima, the crew wants to be on shift crew and none on the rail. How would you explain the importance of the Rail Crew?



I've been the Flyman for the Pageant of the Masters for 24 years now, and I love it. We recreate works of art onstage with people.






How would you explain the importance of the rail crew?

Well, in our venue, I'm also responsible for five or six travellers (depending on what we're doing in any given season), a roll drop, a cyc, a star curtain, and at least one backdrop (the Last Supper). I spend far more time opening and closing travellers than I do flying stuff in and out (yes, our cyc flies out). We have 20 or so sets on stage each night, and nothing moves until travellers are opened, paged, etc.

If the proper travellers aren't trimmed, or the cut drop, teaser, backdrop, etc. isn't in place, the show changes from "polished and professional, world famous Pageant of the Masters" into an amateur, nightmarish, pageant of disasters in a heart beat.

The Flyman (or rail position) is no more or less important than shift crew, deck crew, sound or light board op, or any other tech position backstage, but without it you don't have a proper show!


----------



## shiben (Dec 8, 2009)

Footer said:


> Show them exactly how and why everything works they way it does. I would suggest using that 200lb kid that does not really fit in with most of the rest of the crew (if you have one). Show him everything. Then, turn it over to him. Make him make sure he knows its his world.



I like this idea, because now that kid is going to have a good time, even if hes not really very enthusiastic at first. People always like to feel like they are in charge of something, and working something show critical like this is a good way for the kid who doesnt fit in real well to start getting more and more involved (which is really the goal of student crews, imo), who knows, he might end up deciding he really likes this type of thing.


----------



## What Rigger? (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd say let the ones who are scared, stay scared. Moving stuff thru the air is best left to those competent/comfortable/capable enough to actually do it.

The importance of it might be best described this way: MANY people's safety depends on a good flyman/men (flywomen, flypeople...whatever). The look of the show depends greatly on this person as well- imagine if the upstage drop ISN'T there for the big show-stopper, or is still moving in when the lights come up. Whoops! That's ugly!

Also: HUGE ego stroke. To those uninitiated to the ways of the rail, what is done by the flycrew is the equivalent of magic. By default, you become a sorcerer. Once you get really good, the ego stroke transforms into almost-supreme self confidence. It's really good for some people. (or in my case, supreme arrogance...buts that's why Gafftaper gives me the ol' "come to Jesus" talks once in a while)


----------



## Raktor (Dec 8, 2009)

lptheatrenerd2010 said:


> I personally weight each one.


This might also be one of the reasons. I understand why it is currently happening, for obvious safety reasons, but if they just end up being your minions and you still 'own' the rail, it isn't going to be a welcome environment for most of them. If they have more of an opportunity to actually run it, rather than just pulling ropes, they might be more inclined to volunteer. Just my 2c.


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 8, 2009)

Footer said:


> Ever seen a skinny tuba player?
> 
> This will kill two birds with one stone, first you will get the kid involved and get him to take ownership of something and you will have someone that can do the job.



Yes, I understand what you meant. It just sounded funny in my head. Probably because at the time I was really, really tired. It is a good idea, I agree.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree with Raktor. If you are going to get anybody interested in the fly system they need to learn it all. Initially they need to understand that you need to be here to reweight anything, but you also need to show them how to calculate how much and when to add or subtact weight. Because it is dandgerous they have to understand that it is not a quick process to learn and that mistakes hurt people and break things.


----------



## erosing (Dec 8, 2009)

mstaylor said:


> Because it is dandgerous they have to understand that it is not a quick process to learn and that mistakes hurt people and break things.



Don't forget to mention that mistakes not only hurt people but that they also kill people.


----------



## tech2000 (Dec 15, 2009)

What Rigger? said:


> Also: HUGE ego stroke. To those uninitiated to the ways of the rail, what is done by the flycrew is the equivalent of magic. By default, you become a sorcerer. Once you get really good, the ego stroke transforms into almost-supreme self confidence. It's really good for some people. (or in my case, supreme arrogance...buts that's why Gafftaper gives me the ol' "come to Jesus" talks once in a while)



You know, when you think about it, flying scenery is sort of like flying planes. It aint natural-but it sure is fun!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, I have known skinny tuba (and Sousaphone) players, even slender females. That being said, understand that there's a difference in body mass when holding something up and pulling something down. 

However, you could point out that it takes someone with artistic skill to be a good flyman. Certainly there are times that you just have to be able to move something at great speed and stop with precision, but many other times the move is a vista and may be timed to music (think Phantom of the Opera). 

Do you rotate your crews from show to show? Have them all be on the rail (ability required) from time to time.


----------



## lptheatrenerd2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

All of our changes are vistas so it is very precise and I do not rotate shifts just so that only one person needs to know about that fly-in


----------



## bull (Jan 5, 2010)

The way that we currently have it set up, not one rigger does everything for the same show.The last show we had, myself and Alex ran all of the cables, and Jacob and Jason weighted the system, when It came time for the show, Jacob ran the first 24 lines, Jason ran the last 24 except for parts with multiple lines moving simultaneously very near each other. The system works for us, because although Jacob is still the head rigger, we have a strong system of checks and balances in place. I am an ASM and LD but I still know what is happening with the rigging at all times, Alex is just a stage hand, but he knows what is happening at all times, if something isn't going right, we have a minimum 2 people on the stage that are not riggers by name that can fix the problem with ease and fast. But you do need one person to have that be their world. So take multiple people in, teach a few the works, inside and out. And then seeing as you are in a SM position, assign a Head Rigger...


----------



## lptheatrenerd2010 (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks everybody for the input so far! please keep the info coming


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 13, 2010)

One of the most important things in getting students involved is giving them a sense of ownership. Although it doesn't need to be the fat kid, I do agree it's a great way to stroke the ego of a kid who needs a place. Choose one student, that you see potential in. Take them aside explain that you need someone to train and trust. Talk about how easy it is to kill people if done incorrectly, the importance of precise timing, and alert operation. Tell them you have chosen that person because you think they can do it well. Explain everything to them, have them work with you side by side learning it all. Make it his/her world. Make a big deal in front of the rest of the crew about how you chose that person to run it and no one else is allowed to touch the rail but him/her.


----------



## lptheatrenerd2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 13, 2010)

side note, when training this person as i have done this once in my past, wear gloves too, i had one student literally whisper heads (she was not very outgoing) and almost took out another tech on the other side of the stage with the empty batten. long story shorter my hands were scrapped for a week and i was still pulling hemp out of my palms a month later.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 13, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> ...and i was still pulling hemp out of my palms a month later.


Ask an old stagehand how to get hemp splinters out of one's hands. Can't be discussed on a family forum.


----------



## lptheatrenerd2010 (Jan 15, 2010)

We recently switched to a nylon rope so we don't need to worry about hemp. We did have hemp my first year and I learned fast to wear gloves.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jan 29, 2010)

Our actors are jelous of the flyboys and the other people who get to fly things. They always ask us if they can do it...just once...please...*cue puppy eyes here*....


----------

